# North of Scotland to Calais



## 104173 (Apr 29, 2007)

We used to be members of the Caravan Club but gave that up after their negative remarks regarding motorhomes. Some of the sites we likened to Colditz, breaking in instead of escaping from. 

We rarely spend time in the UK and usually head off for France, Spain and Morroco in the winter. That used to consist of a four day journey, yes we are slow, to reach Dover stopping off at various CC clubs on the way down. 
Next time we hope to manage the journey in three days ! 

For those travelling from the North of Scotland how do you manage your stopovers on the way south ? Do you regularly use good wildspots or off motorway locations for your overnight stops on the way to the Channel ferries ?


----------



## ChrisWade (Jul 3, 2006)

*I wouldn't start from there*

As the old joke goes, a motorist finds himself driving around in circles in Wales - the signposts seem to be no help at all. So he stops to ask a little old lady who's hobbling down the side of a road beside some terraced houses in the middle of nowhere. 'Excuse me, but could you tell me how to get to Bargoed from here, please?' he asks. 'Well now' the old woman pauses to think, 'if I were you boyo I wouldn't start from here'.

OK, so it gives me an excuse to reply, and mostly because I feel sorry that no one has answered you yet. No one's responded to my post about dogs either 

Starting out from Whitley Bay, we have a similar decision. We've decided that, for us, its better to catch the Newcastle-IJmuiden ferry and drive through Holland and Belgium. The DFDS ferry to Holland travels at convenient times for us (5:30pm out and circa 6:00pm back). The haul down the M1/A1 just seems like work.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

Hi

Id the Superfast Ferry any good? Pricey I know, but they do have offers etc.

www.superfast.com

Russell


----------



## weaver6 (Aug 20, 2006)

*travelling south*

As we are about as far North West as it is possible to reach in the UK, we have a very long journey just to reach Central Scotland. However, our camper is incapable of travelling any direct route, so we meander around finding many free wild-camping spots either via Argyll in the west or in Perthshire, too many to list here. It becomes harder to find good stops the further south you go, but on a previous trip to Cornwall, we only had one night on a CL sit in Dumfries-shire.


----------

